# Struggle downing 4000+ kcal



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey all. I'm here to ask you what can I do to reduce the sickness that I'm getting from eating 4000+ calories. I feel bloated, have problems going to the bathroom. My diet is almost clean (basmati rice, chicken, olive oil, egg whites, instant oats. That's it) but I'm having a hard time digesting all this food. What can I do? I read somewhere about digestive enzymes... please help. Bulking is a pain.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

4k cals is nothing mate, really shouldn't be struggling with that, could try digestive enzymes, may be a reason your feeling bloated and no appetite, you on cycle?

Getting acid reflux?


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> 4k cals is nothing mate, really shouldn't be struggling with that, could try digestive enzymes, may be a reason your feeling bloated and no appetite, you on cycle?
> 
> Getting acid reflux?


 Yes, I have finished 3rd week of 600 Test and 400 Mast.

No acid reflux for now


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you getting enough fibre mate. You need to get the sh!t out of you, or you will feel bloated and no appetite. Being full of sh!T ain't good.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes, something like 35g of fibers.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Try hitting the cardio hard for a week. I know your on a bulk, but it may increase your hunger


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Are you gaining weight though? If you are then don't worry about it. I'm gaining 3lb ish a week on 3250 cals. I don't do a physical job however.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

If he is not [email protected] he will be gaining weight as lots going in and nothing coming out.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Are you gaining weight though? If you are then don't worry about it. I'm gaining 3lb ish a week on 3250 cals. I don't do a physical job however.


 Nope, actually lost weight... that's why I want to solve this problem, so I can increase them


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ferenor said:


> Nope, actually lost weight... that's why I want to solve this problem, so I can increase them


 Try not eating so clean, get your cals in then, and food be a lot more appealing.


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

Could be the oats, I can't eat them due to having bloat and gas problems ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Try not eating so clean, get your cals in then, and food be a lot more appealing.


 ^this then. At the end of the day fat is the most calorie dense food. Evoo would me my choice if I had to get calories in.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

CarpeDiem76 said:


> Could be the oats, I can't eat them due to having bloat and gas problems ?


 ^this also


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Firstly, do you need 4k calories to bulk?

Secondly, have you jumped from a lot lower cutting or maintenance calories all in one go?

For example from 2500 to 4000+?

I find it better to basically reverse diet and ramp up the calories in smaller increments over a few weeks.

Try drinking your calories - whole fat milk, peanut butter, olive oil, whey protein - easy 1000 calories.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Mmm the oats can be a problem too... I'm doing 200g every day, can it be a problem?


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Firstly, do you need 4k calories to bulk?
> 
> Secondly, have you jumped from a lot lower cutting or maintenance calories all in one go?
> 
> ...


 Yes, I was losing weight at 3750 kcal.

I don't remember correctly, but I'm pretty sure I didn't that kind of jump in calories.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ferenor said:


> Hey all. I'm here to ask you what can I do to reduce the sickness that I'm getting from eating 4000+ calories. I feel bloated, have problems going to the bathroom. My diet is almost clean (basmati rice, chicken, olive oil, egg whites, instant oats. That's it) but I'm having a hard time digesting all this food. What can I do? I read somewhere about digestive enzymes... please help. Bulking is a pain.


 First.

Focus and find foods that agree with you.

No point eating it if you feel aick and it kills your appetite etc.

Then drink some, oils, shakes, oats, peanut butter, fruit etc blended.

I feel your pain.

It's whats stalling my gains just niw as i just can't be bothered force feeding.

And increase gradually.

If youve went from 2k to 4k, then you've f**ked up


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

I will update you all because probably I have some sickness going on


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Blender:

-Milk

-Peanut butter or sesame paste

-Protein Powder

-Banana or other fruits

-Oatmeal

You can easily get 1000 liquid cals this way and will be easier to digest


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you all for your advice, it seems that I had a sickness going on, looks solved now that I'm running some probiotics and digestive enzymes with Imodium. Tomorrow will try to up the cals by 375.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ferenor said:


> Tomorrow will try to up the cals by 375.


 Why such a big jump?


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Why such a big jump?


 Is it? I thought of this because I'm still losing weight.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ferenor said:


> Is it? I thought of this because I'm still losing weight.


 Big jumps are harder for your body to adapt to and are more likely to cause issues. I'd be reluctant to increase by more than 200 kcal in any week personally.

Bear in mind that water gain/loss complicated the picture of using weight changes as your sole guide of what is going on.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ferenor said:


> Mmm the oats can be a problem too... I'm doing 200g every day, can it be a problem?


 If I ate 200g of oats in a day id have nice big massive turds, I certainly wouldn't have problems going the bathroom.

Are you taking a multivit? they clog me up reeeeeeal bad.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Things like oats are an individual thing. I typically have 150g for breakfast most days with no issues at all and I suspect I could easily eat more.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

olive oil mate stick it un ur shake will make it easier


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

i usually have my proteins and when they are done and i need more kcal, i down some cinamon buns.

Microwave for 30 sec and they go right down the drain.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

actually right now i am having 200g peanuts for a snack while i have lecture and getting down 1200 kcal in 30 min.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

philippeb said:


> actually right now i am having 200g peanuts for a snack while i have lecture and getting down 1200 kcal in 30 min.


 I used bags of mixed nuts to get cals in, cheap high cal option.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I used bags of mixed nuts to get cals in, cheap high cal option.


 plus they are filled with great oils and actually good protein for the buck.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you all for the tips fellas, let's grow some juicy kilos lol


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Left to my own devices, I can do 4000 cals of sushi for lunch, mate, and that's "clean" (fish and rice if you stick to nigiri).

Start reading the back of packets. You can get granola that's close to 600 cals per 100g if you look at all the posh stuff in Waitrose. Smash in 300g of that with a litre of full fat milk before bed and you're laughing.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Left to my own devices, I can do 4000 cals of sushi for lunch, mate, and that's "clean" (fish and rice if you stick to nigiri).
> 
> Start reading the back of packets. You can get granola that's close to 600 cals per 100g if you look at all the posh stuff in Waitrose. Smash in 300g of that with a litre of full fat milk before bed and you're laughing.


 Sadly no UKer!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Try not eating so clean, get your cals in then, and food be a lot more appealing.


 Yeah that's what I have to do. On my break at work it's s**t iv only had 500 cals got like 3 minutes left so I'll go and get two donuts there's like an easy 700 kcals added


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> Yeah that's what I have to do. On my break at work it's s**t iv only had 500 cals got like 3 minutes left so I'll go and get two donuts there's like an easy 700 kcals added


 Not as advisable when natural bro..


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Not as advisable when natural bro..


 Works for me when I need to fir calories in or I won't get them in at all. If I have less than 4000 I get weaker in the gym


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> Works for me when I need to fir calories in or I won't get them in at all. If I have less than 4000 I get weaker in the gym


 That what happend when 140kg bench squashed you at the 8th rep


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> That what happend when 140kg bench squashed you at the 8th rep


 Yeah I missed an apple that day


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> Not as advisable when natural bro..


 What isn't?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> What isn't?


 Ow behave


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> Ow behave


 Just standing up for the good name if doughnuts  .


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ferenor said:


> Hey all. I'm here to ask you what can I do to reduce the sickness that I'm getting from eating 4000+ calories. I feel bloated, have problems going to the bathroom. My diet is almost clean (basmati rice, chicken, olive oil, egg whites, instant oats. That's it) but I'm having a hard time digesting all this food. What can I do? I read somewhere about digestive enzymes... please help. Bulking is a pain.


 Do you know how many pro/carb/fat your having?

Maybe your having too many cals or maybe you just need to adjust the ratio of the macros

Try to lower the carbs a bit and focus them around training and breakfast then increase the fats so that total cals stay at 4k...

Fats are a lot easier to get in and are more then 2x as cals dense g for g...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> Not as advisable when natural bro..


 Not advisable if on aas ether...


----------

